# A Shot for Liberty



## lwalper (Jun 19, 2014)

This was an interesting little project. Stuck a few stars on top of a Liberty blank. I just wish the white stars were the same white as the rest of the blank. Now if I can just figure how to get myself out of the picture?? The metal parts are so reflective it's like being in a mirror.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice. Are the stars stickers or slide on decals?


----------



## lwalper (Jun 19, 2014)

Stars? No, they're that cast blank from PSI.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks cool! Best way to not be in the pic is set the timer on the camera for 2 or 10secs and walk away.


----------



## lwalper (Jun 19, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Looks cool! Best way to not be in the pic is set the timer on the camera for 2 or 10secs and walk away.



Tripod   -- one more step in the process . I've never used that feature. Guess I'll get to learn how to use the camera.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 19, 2014)

Should be using a 2 second timer (at least) anyway so pushing the shutter button isn't moving the camera. You can also drape some black cloth over the front of your photo tent and camera.


----------



## mtassie (Jun 19, 2014)

I wouldn't change a thing. That's a great looking pen!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 21, 2014)

you can hang a white towel/rag in front of your photo booth area and cut a hole in the center for the lens. that will help get rid of all the front reflection except the lens.


----------

